# Pike Pool 5-6



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Took my brother with me this evening to fish the Pike Island pool in the Steubenville area. Caught 2 drum and I got one surprise while throwing a 1/2 oz vibe on a 5'4" rod. Landed a nice 18lb flathead. Put up a good fight with a couple long runs. Photographer not very good but at least he got the fish.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob,

Nice shovelhead. Did he come off of your "back porch"?

The boys and I were looking for ya! 

We got on the water about 6:15 and fished until 9:00. Four smallmouth, 2 large spotted bass, 1 white bass. Got a pleasant surprise on the way back to the ramp...noticed water boiling and got into a hybrid blitz right at dark. Managed about 8 of them until they moved on and it was time to get the boat on the trailer.

We'll be on the water tomorrow, saturday, and sunday if all goes well.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

Oh yeh, nice fish, they are hungry if there blasting a blade bait, way to go........Doc


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Seeing as I wasn't in the boat you finally caught a fish. And as for the picture, Uncle Mike did a good thing by not including your mug in it. Just seems like it would have taken away from a quality photo!!!

MY GUIDE, I can't wait to throw you overboard.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, must have been a blast!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish there Bubba !!! that puts you in the lead for the year so far... BUT all thats going to change on Saturday  I'll let you know how we do so you can give your son another guided trip


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Guide me all you want! I still put a whipping on all of you each time we go out. It is sad when a fat college boy outfishs the old men who guide him.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

Must have been stacked if you caught 3 this time


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like its time for me to start carp fishing less and start flathead fishing more. nice fish!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

nice fish there bub a real blast i bet,
i fished there a little bit but was just killing time waiting 2 go 2 work  
in the mornin i got a 20''drum on that new gander mt lite set up it handled it very well  only got one other bite a 12''smallie.
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

> MY GUIDE, I can't wait to throw you overboard


 Watch your back Rob  


> and I still put a whipping on all of you


 & I'm still trying to think of the last time you actually caught a fish when any of us were around


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish,congrats!The flatheads should be coming on everywhere soon.Daryl


----------

